# It's snowing, East Coast, USA



## Brad Snyder (Dec 20, 2009)

just a bit ..... a step or two outside my kitchen door.

(note the yard stick marking the roof height of the vehicle)


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 20, 2009)

Well you should consider yourself very fortunate, Brad! For the last few days they've been forecasting snow striking the south of England and including the London area - last night it said "Heavy snow". All the surrounding areas have been hit, there have been tales of people stuck in their cars or trucks, trains breaking down. And what have we had? About an inch on Thursday night. It wasn't even cold enough to put some of the local teenagers off a small hours party round the corner of the street (assuming empty beer cans and condoms don't appear miraculously). I feel cheated (because of the lack of snow, not because I wasn't invited).


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, Google News alerted me to trains stuck in the Chunnel, and I followed that thru to find snow pictures from what looks to be the south and west of London. From the maps, it looks like it just missed Victoria in Southampton?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 20, 2009)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=8668.msg58491#msg58491 date=1261324'35]
...From the maps, it looks like it just missed Victoria in Southampton? [/quote]
Victoria is too hot! :icon_twisted: 

We got it last week but now it is nice and sunny. Altough, with -25?C :icon_arrowd: 
So it is routine again and we won't pass beside it this year either!  

Welcome to Canada Brad! :icon_mrgreen:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2009)

A smattering on the grass, but that was it. Tad icy, not the best weather for moving house!


----------



## happycranker (Dec 21, 2009)

Well today it is 33 C and the forecast is the same right through the week icluding Xmas day at 36 C!

Sorry......


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Dec 21, 2009)

Here in Central California, it has been sunny with temperatures around 61 F (16 C). Last Friday, I drove down to Big Sur to 
photograph a sea arch.http://www.rxphotos.net/Landscapes/Big-Sur/9'49167_hxz5K#6'2317676_SrE2W

I was just checking the weather forecast: chance of rain tomorrow. I guess winter is here. I better find my umbrella!

                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 9, 2010)

Me again, we had just a bit more snow over the weekend. This particular storm was about twice the total amount we expect, on average, for the whole winter in our area.

[img width=6'' height=45']http://www.purpleumbrellaphotos.com/temp/portsnow.jpg[/img]
photo by my firehouse friend Chris Bannon.

I and my two daughters spent the weekend snowed in at the local volunteer fire station, where we were the standby EMS duty crew. We made 5 and a half runs (one cancellation while in route) out in this stuff. I drive, and my daughters are the EMT crew.

I'm headed back tonite to do it again, with another snow storm inbound, expecting another 12-18 inches, yikes.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 9, 2010)

Was thinking about you last weekend...

Time to bring your horses at the firestation then  






 EDIT: Forgot to give credit: http://clevelandheightsfire.com/A_Hx.html

EDIT #2: From the site above...
_«__In 195', during one of the heaviest snow storms of the decade, the side streets were impassable for the better part of a week. During this time, the citizens of Cleveland Heights responded to a request for toboggans and other sledding equipment. These toboggans and sleds were used to take firefighting equipment from the main streets to the site of the fire. It was during this period that the fire department experienced several severe fires in residences.»_


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 9, 2010)

By the way, we see grass here and there in Montreal area!...
... while Vancouver is importing snow by truck loads!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 9, 2010)

I can FedEx them some, how much are they paying?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/83831757.html


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 10, 2010)

What about a new word in your vocabulary Brad?



> [glow=white,1',3'']SNOWVERDOSE[/glow]



 :fi_lone_ranger:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

